# [SOLVED] GraphicsCapture class



## Mugzzzy (Nov 3, 2014)

After compiling and running the project, Game is not listed as a global source. If I try to choose a game source that was created with the pre-compiled download it says "Could not find image source class 'GraphicsCapture'". The GraphicsCapture.dll is being compiled and created. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Mugzzzy (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks to ThoNohT, I was able to determine what was wrong. I was missing the plugins from the rundir folder...or at least not putting them in the correct place.

ThoNohT explained that the best solution is "to set the base folder, and the target file to the obs.exe in rundir"


To any other new people who might stumble across this thread, make sure you start with OBS-All.sln.
Don't forget to run generate_binaries.bat from the installer folder and copy the appropriate files to the directory where you're running the obs.exe.


----------

